# Oak burl bowl



## David813 (Oct 10, 2017)

I found this oak burl behind my house a few months ago and after cutting into it was able to get this small bowl. Had to fill a lot of cracks but it has some beautiful patterns in it.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2017)

Very nice! What is the size and finish?


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 10, 2017)

Love the grain swirls...let's see the bottom


----------



## David813 (Oct 10, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> Very nice! What is the size and finish?


Thanks the size is 2-1/2 by 5”. The finish is just paste wax natural


----------



## David813 (Oct 10, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Love the grain swirls...let's see the bottom


Here’s a shot of the bottom the concave has a bit of a detail line that I couldn’t get to show up in the picture. My shop needs more light

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 10, 2017)

Wowza! Great piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 10, 2017)

Donnie, that's a beautiful piece . You can't beat oak burl for giving out exceptional character. Thanks for posting the picture of the bottom. I love bottoms. And don't any of you perverts read anything into that that's not there. 

Hunting for that detail line you mentioned with the existing lighting, my estimate is you need a whole lot more lighting. By the looks of that crack, I'll wager that it was just about dead center of your live center when you started it. That happens way to often. ................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 10, 2017)

Really beautiful wood Donnie! Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 10, 2017)

Bowl is magnificent! Was it easy to turn? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David813 (Oct 10, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Bowl is magnificent! Was it easy to turn? Chuck


The wood was very dry and pretty hard. Had to keep my gouge sharp. But it wasn’t too bad

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Salt4wa (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow. Fantastic. Wish I had a pile of that wood. Nice job! Like the swirls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 10, 2017)

Very nice Donnie!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 10, 2017)

Too cool! That looks like the kind of bowl I’d want to pick up and hold in my hands. 

As for shop light... never been in a shop that I thought was too bright

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smitty (Oct 10, 2017)

Unlike my bowls, your's has no tool marks. I am impressed with the quality..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David813 (Oct 10, 2017)

Smitty said:


> Unlike my bowls, your's has no tool marks. I am impressed with the quality..


Practice practice and sharp tools. Thanks for the kind words. I still have to start sanding with 80 grit sometimes

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David813 (Oct 10, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Too cool! That looks like the kind of bowl I’d want to pick up and hold in my hands.
> 
> As for shop light... never been in a shop that I thought was too bright


Right you are. I do plan to add more light in mine


----------



## Ken Martin (Oct 11, 2017)

Love this piece!
Interested in how you handled the cracks. What did you use to fill them?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David813 (Oct 11, 2017)

Ken Martrin said:


> Love this piece!
> Interested in how you handled the cracks. What did you use to fill them?


Tclem suggested I use coffee grains and ca glue. I’m not old enough to drink coffee so I used the shavings from the piece to pack in the holes then filled with ca glue and turned it down.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 11, 2017)

Donnie, that's a beautiful piece! I'm not generally a fan of oak but that piece has great grain swirls and patterns! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 11, 2017)

David813 said:


> Here’s a shot of the bottom the concave has a bit of a detail line that I couldn’t get to show up in the picture. My shop needs more light
> 
> View attachment 135395


Beautiful. The grain makes me think of the lines in Starry Night

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ken Martin (Oct 11, 2017)

He ain't old enough to drink coffee either! I think you chose well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Oct 11, 2017)

I started drinking coffee at about 9 years old. So for an 8 year old you do amazing work. 



Fantastic work by the way and gorgeous wood too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 11, 2017)

David813 said:


> I’m not old enough to drink coffee so I used the shavings from the piece to pack in the holes then filled with ca glue and turned it down.


I drink more than enough of it -- if you'd like, I'll send you some used & dried coffee grounds

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 11, 2017)

Awesome piece love the lines. I am not a turner but I am a fan of bulls and NOW your work.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David813 (Oct 11, 2017)

Ken Martrin said:


> He ain't old enough to drink coffee either! I think you chose well.


He might not be old enough to drink coffee but he is getting pretty old. I can’t believe he hasn’t commented already.


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 11, 2017)

David813 said:


> He might not be old enough to drink coffee but he is getting pretty old. I can’t believe he hasn’t commented already.



I think that's because you didn't tag him in the post ... you have to type "@" and then his name, like this ... @Tclem

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David813 (Oct 11, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> I think that's because you didn't tag him in the post ... you have to type "@" and then his name, like this ... @Tclem


So that’s why it didn’t tag him. I don’t get on here a lot. Still don’t know a whole lot about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2017)

Ken Martrin said:


> Love this piece!
> Interested in how you handled the cracks. What did you use to fill them?


He lives closer to your camp that I do


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2017)

David813 said:


> So that’s why it didn’t tag him. I don’t get on here a lot. Still don’t know a whole lot about it


Excuses excuses


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> I think that's because you didn't tag him in the post ... you have to type "@" and then his name, like this ... @Tclem


I see him everyday. Don't tell him how to tag me lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 12, 2017)

@David813 The swirl patterns really set your bowl apart. Really cool. I come across these swirls near the crotches in really old red oak (or pin oak) trees, but they're never large enough to turn a bowl out of. Any idea what kind of oak tree this came from? 

Also, did you have to stabilize the swirls areas? If so then what did you use?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David813 (Oct 12, 2017)

Karl_TN said:


> @David813 The swirl patterns really set your bowl apart. Really cool. I come across these swirls near the crotches in really old red oak (or pin oak) trees, but they're never large enough to turn a bowl out of. Any idea what kind of oak tree this came from?
> 
> Also, did you have to stabilize the swirls areas? If so then what did you use?


I honestly have no idea what type oak. It has been down for years and the bark and leaves were long gone. I didn’t stabilize anything only filled the voids with shavings and ca glue


----------



## David813 (Oct 12, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I see him everyday. Don't tell him how to tag me lol


You’re normally stalking my posts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 12, 2017)

Looks great!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

